# Word Wrap Is Broken in the Standard Editor



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I use the Standard editor to compose a post and this has worked well until recently. Now as text exceeds the width of the editor window, instead of wrapping the text to the next line, the text continues off to the right and produces a scroll bar at the bottom of the editor window. Essentially, creating one long line of text. It appears that word wrap is broken in the standard editor.

Anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, let's see. What happens if I type in one long line? .... hmmm, still typing, and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,

Nope, wraps just fine here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Operating System? Browser? Theme used on this board? Are you having problems on other sites with text blocks?

Did it wrap before? When did it stop wrapping?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I see what the OP is seeing, When using the default WYSIWYG editor the text wraps like it should but it you switch to the plain text editor there is no wrap. Once you have enough text you can switch back and forth between the two editors and the text will wrap and unwrap. This is with the default theme in Firefox


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> Well, let's see. What happens if I type in one long line? .... hmmm, still typing, and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,and typing,
> 
> Nope, wraps just fine here.


And, that was using the standard editor and NOT the WYSIWYG editor, correct?

I tested other forums that use a standard editor and wrap works there, but not here,and not currently.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

*Operating System?* Windows XP SP3

*Browser?* Firefox v36.0.4 (latest)

*Theme used on this board?* Executive 2 DBSTalk theme

*Are you having problems on other sites with text blocks?* No

*Did it wrap before?* Yes

*When did it stop wrapping?* Uncertain. I was away for awhile and when I returned wrap no longer worked.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

longrider said:


> I see what the OP is seeing, When using the default WYSIWYG editor the text wraps like it should but it you switch to the plain text editor there is no wrap. Once you have enough text you can switch back and forth between the two editors and the text will wrap and unwrap. This is with the default theme in Firefox


Exactly.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

James Long said:


> Operating System? Browser? Theme used on this board? Are you having problems on other sites with text blocks?
> 
> Did it wrap before? When did it stop wrapping?


This happen to me only in FireFox on my Mets Paradise forum. My co-owner found out that this is a know problem. The fixed is adding three lines of code into the skin css file. I don't have the details of what needs to be written, but you can probably can find the fixed at IP.Board.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

To add to that we have made NO changes to the site or skin in months and months.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's probably an issue with the new version of Firefox, I spotted it after upgrading to Firefox 36


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

What are you calling the Standard Editor? 

My previous reply was entered via the "Reply to this topic" box at the bottom of the thread display.

This one is entered by clicking on a the "More Reply Options" button next to the Post button in that same Reply to this topic box. This opens up a full editor in a separate window with a couple of toobars above the text entry bloxk. It's wrapping fine too.

I see some saying you need to switch to the plain text editor to see the problem. How does one do that?

Firefox 36.0.4


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

After you click in the reply to this topic box there is a symbol in the top left corner which almost looks like a light switch. Click on that and all the formatting tools are greyed out and you are in plain text. Honestly the only time I use it is when I want to remove part of a quoted post and that can be very difficult with all the formatting. Go to plain text and you can see all the markups so you dont accidentally delete one


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont know if it started with this version but I am on Firefox 36.0.4


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm on Firefox 36.0.4 on Windows 8.1 ... it is a new machine so I wasn't sure if it was a Windows change or a Firefox change or even some setting that didn't transfer that "broke" the wrap.

(And yes. I am seeing no wrap on the standard non-WYSIWYG editor. Which, being a coder at heart, is the way I like to key in posts.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For what it's worth... I'm on a Firefox 37 beta, and the problem exists here too. I can't honestly say I would have noticed this because I rarely type posts in the other mode. Only when I'm having a weird tagging problem or need to put the cursor in a specific place to I ever switch to that mode of entry.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

longrider said:


> After you click in the reply to this topic box there is a symbol in the top left corner which almost looks like a light switch. Click on that and all the formatting tools are greyed out and you are in plain text. Honestly the only time I use it is when I want to remove part of a quoted post and that can be very difficult with all the formatting. Go to plain text and you can see all the markups so you dont accidentally delete one


Okay, found it, thanks. It's the one icon that doesn't pop up a tooltip when you hover the cursor over it. Typing in it now, and typing, and typing, and typing, and, by golly, no word wrap.

Firefox 36.0.4


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

this is a test to check word wrap in the standard editor. just typing a bunch of needless stuff to check out. Word wrap is working liike it should here.

Firefox 20.0


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Firefox 20.0


The issue didn't appear until Firefox 36

You also should upgrade your Firefox, that version has a bunch of security vulnerabilities and is almost 2 years old.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

KyL416 said:


> The issue didn't appear until Firefox 36
> 
> You also should upgrade your Firefox, that version has a bunch of security vulnerabilities and is almost 2 years old.


Just a test using plain text. Safari 8.0.4 on Yosemite Mac.

I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.

Wraps all day.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's the fixed . . . .

http://www.digitalvertigo.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=37695



> In Firefox 36 and above, when you're typing out a post, when you reach the right edge of the posting box, the text does not wrap to the next line automatically. Instead, a horizontal scrollbar will appear and your typing will continue on to the right. This is caused by Firefox 36 and above respecting a piece of code that was previously ignored.
> 
> To fix it, go into the AdminCP and go to Look & Feel. Click on the affected skin, then click on CSS. Select ipb_ckeditor.css from the choices on the left and add this piece of code at the bottom of the file and save it: -
> 
> ...


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Above code added to skin. If it works...Thank Drew. If it doen't...well....we tried.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There's a thing that you type, it's not hype, it's all ripe... keys in a sequence, somewhere you frequent... as you glide, you can ride, do not hide, watch your pride, press on the keys, if you please... until you reach the end of the line, it's on time, trust my rhyme... if you do, you'll not rue, it's the hap, right on tap, for the word wrap!

I had a new Firefox beta update today... checked... still not wrapping in the non-WYSIWYG mode for me. For what it's worth, I use the Executive 2 DBSTalk Default theme in case that matters.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Bott said:


> Above code added to skin. If it works...Thank Drew. If it doen't...well....we tried.


I'll test it with this post . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . .

NOPE!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It works for me using "Executive 2 DBSTalk Default". I have been using a "testing" skin (I can't remember what we were testing). Have you tried changing to another skin then changing back to the default?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test . Test .

Yep, got it to work leaving Executive 2 Default and then coming back to it.

Went thru the cycle and that's the only skin that works - is that the only skin the fix was applied to?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, switching to a different theme and then back to Executive 2 worked for me as well. It would be nice if the browser wasn't (apparently) caching that sort of thing.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Same for me, the fix did not work until I changed the skin and changed back. Now it works like it should. One comment, wow is that IP Board standard skin bright!! It is hard on the eyes


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, it was the only skin I changed as the other ones really are not used. The Test one really should not be used and was not sure why it was showing. Oh, wait, I think it would for moderators.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Yes, it was the only skin I changed as the other ones really are not used. The Test one really should not be used and was not sure why it was showing. Oh, wait, I think it would for moderators.


Yes ... I had it for the test but had not migrated back to a non-test skin.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The problem appears to be fixed in Firefox Developer Edition v38.0a2.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

David Bott said:


> Yes, it was the only skin I changed as the other ones really are not used. *The Test one really should not be used and was not sure why it was showing. Oh, wait, I think it would for moderators.*


I'm not a mod and _Executive2_Testing_ is visible to me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> I'm not a mod and _Executive2_Testing_ is visible to me.


Searching ... Yep. You should see it. Here is the discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205200-site-look-color-thoughts/?p=3137737

It was created as a slightly lighter skin.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I didn't toggle the theme, but I did update Firefox to v37.0 (which is the latest) and word wrap is working.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

longrider said:


> I see what the OP is seeing, When using the default WYSIWYG editor the text wraps like it should but it you switch to the plain text editor there is no wrap.


Hmmmm Im using the plain text editor and I have wrapping as it should be.... (Im using the standard IPB skin and I have scripts disabled)


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude111 said:


> Hmmmm Im using the plain text editor and I have wrapping as it should be.... (Im using the standard IPB skin and I have scripts disabled)


Read the rest of the thread, David applied the fix last week.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Read the rest of the thread, David applied the fix last week.


Only in the Default Style.

(Sorry for sending you a PM...I hit the wroung button.)


----------

